
AMD Aparapi: Java API for Expressing GPU Bound Data Parallel Algorithms - codedivine
http://blogs.amd.com/developer/2010/10/13/amd-releases-aparapi-a-java-api-for-expressing-gpu-bound-data-parallel-algorithms/
======
bravura
For other people interested in high-level GPU programming, might I suggest
Theano?

Theano (<http://deeplearning.net/software/theano/>) is a CPU and GPU compiler
for mathematical expressions in Python. It combines the convenience of NumPy
with the speed of optimized native machine language. For gradient-based
machine learning algorithms (like training an MLP or convolutional net),
Theano is from _1.6x to 7.5x_ faster than competitive alternatives (including
those in C/C++, NumPy, SciPy, and Matlab) when compiled for the CPU and
between _6.5x and 44x_ faster when compiled for the GPU. You can read more
about it here:
[http://www.iro.umontreal.ca/~lisa/pointeurs/theano_scipy2010...](http://www.iro.umontreal.ca/~lisa/pointeurs/theano_scipy2010.pdf)

------
lhnn
But Java is dead, haven't you heard?

... <_<

But seriously, this is cool. I like that they responded to Linux demand!

